# Psychological services survey



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2015)

Please help (UK parents only who have a child with diabetes) : After a parents meeting in another network area it has been found that psychology services differ from hospital to hospital, some are accessing fantastic support and for some it is quite dire. The parent reps from all the paediatric diabetes networks would ask that you spend a few minutes filling in this survey which we will present to the clinicians and teams across the country. This is so important as we all know that psychology plays a very significant part in our children with diabetes lives :

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/T1Dpsychology


----------

